# Do you use aspirin?



## shelli563 (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you use aspirin for the occassional strain/limp? How much and how long do you give? Any concerns with using it over a week?

Thanks,
Shelli


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You are supposed to use coated aspirin like ascriptin. I tried it with Chama but it didn't help.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

It's generally safe to give a GSD-size dog 2 325mg aspirins twice daily, making sure to use an enteric/buffered form to help prevent GI upsets. I would stick with 1 tab twice a day though, since I like to be conservative with meds. 

However, as hard as it is to watch your dog limp around in pain, it's good to remember that (some) pain is a good thing because it keeps the dog from over-exerting itself and worsening the injury or slowing the healing process. Nico had pano as a puppy and that is what the vet told me, that she personally wouldn't give anything for it since it was mild pain, but the aspirin was safe if I really felt like I should do something. I gave it a couple times and it didn't make any difference, so I decided not to risk any side effects and never gave it again.

Aspirin isn't as benign as many people think it is (nor are a lot of OTC drugs, as I've learned in med school). I myself took an energy supplement that happened to have the equivalent of 1-2 baby aspirin for a couple weeks -- ended up with a bleeding stomach ulcer and terrible colitis with ulcers in my colon. Needless to say, one upper endoscopy and a colonoscopy later (and I'm only 23!) I definitely think twice now about taking aspirin or giving it to my dogs. 

Just my experience, most people and dogs handle aspirin just fine.


----------



## shelli563 (Nov 14, 2006)

My 9 yr old has exhibited this limp in his front leg (can't tell which one) for the first time about 4 years ago. It has occurred probably 3 times over the 4 yrs and lasts a few weeks each time. He doesn't show any pain or whince when he is limping. The vet said it is probably a strain or some repetitive injury, didn't think much of it since this happens in active dogs, and our dog is generally active. The vet said 2 aspirin / day for a few days is fine... I too am cautious about giving it more than a few days, but if there is inflammation, I'm hoping that the asprin will help. I've also bumped up his glucosamine (I use Synflex which has been working wonderfully) and Vitamin C in the meantime.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

That sounds like a good plan, hope it helps him!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Enteric (coated) aspirin is safer for the stomach, but it breaks down in the GI tract instead. So it's not so great. Most vets don't even think of this. 

I know of several vets who strongly advise against aspirin for any long-term (longer than 1 week) use *unless* a dog can't tolerate NSAIDs. I tend to concur. I like glucosamine and fish oil as a first line of attack just to keep everything running smoothly. 

But a dog that has a recurring injury like yours is due, IMO, for an evaluation by an orthopedic specialist (which is an orthopedic surgeon). Your pup is at that age where things can become problematic. It might be nothing, but if it is something that can be repaired, now is the time to do it, before he gets much older. As much as I respect family vets, sometimes, they just don't know to refer a patient to a specialist. I think this is a time when I'd be asking the vet for a referral. Or self-referring. 

This webpage might be helpful: http://www.acvs.org/?c=owners


----------



## shelli563 (Nov 14, 2006)

If it doesn't show signs of getting better, I will consider seeing a specialist. What about an experienced acupuncturist? Would they be able to diagnose any injury? It could also certainly be arthritis at his age... I was also thinking of adding turmeric for its antiinflammatory properties. Does anyone use turmeric for arthritis? How much do you use?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I use the homeopathic remedy Arnica for strains and sprains.

Most acupuncturists for K9s are also vets, so they will be able to help you determine what is going on.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowYou are supposed to use coated aspirin like ascriptin. I tried it with Chama but it didn't help.


It`s been found enteric coated don`t seen to work. Buffered aspirin is preferred. Most dogs tolerate aspirin well.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/daspirin.html


----------

